# Gustav Holst



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Some think this composer overated, if it's overated it's for a pretty good reason _the planet's _is powerfull ,mighty,majestic and mystical may i says pure magic.

*I Wonder if Holst made other gem of this kind???*

that all folks :tiphat:

p.s_ Mars bringer of war _is relentless i really enjoy this especially when i'm angry and i need to relax.Dont ask me why?


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

The thing is that The Planets is not at all characteristic for Holst. His music is still worth checking out, though. Try St Paul Suite, Beni Mora, Egdon Heath or Hymn of Jesus and make up your mind!


Best regards, Dr


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Holst's output was maddeningly uneven, even in his later years, but the Good Doctor's prescription is good medicine. I would also add a mixed vitamin supplement of Choral Hymns from the Rig Veda, A Fugal Concerto and his two Whitman Settings, A Dirge for two Veterans and Ode to Death.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I remain a long time fan of Holst's _First Choral Symphony_, especially the movement which sets Keats' poem "Ode on a Grecian Urn". Along with Finzi's setting of Wordsworth's "Intimations of Immortality", the Holst _Choral Symphony_ ranks high as a favorite English choral work. Recommended for when you need a break from _The Planets_.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

I love The Planets. Always have and always will. It's one of the first pieces I grab when I get a new piece of stereo equipment!

Elgars ghost nailed it though. His music is maddeningly uneven.

There is one piece however, that is compositionally perfect (at least IMO), and that's _Hammersmith, Prelude and Scherzo_. I spent months analyzing that piece in college, and there is not one extra note needed than what is written, and if a note were plucked out it would diminish the overall result. Of course, as a wind guy, I prefer the original military band version, but the orchestral version is decent too.

And while I'm on the military band bandwagon, there's also his_ First Suite in Eb._ All three movements melodies are based on the first three notes in the _Chaconne_ (Eb, F, C ascending). While his Second Suite is more "catchy", I'll take the First Suite any day.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Some think this composer overated, if it's overated it's for a pretty good reason _the planet's _is powerfull ,mighty,majestic and mystical may i says pure magic.
> 
> *I Wonder if Holst made other gem of this kind???*
> 
> ...


---
I always thought the most hammering "Mars Bringer of War" was the Levine/CSO-- whose brass just completely drowns out the organ; in the best possible way, of course.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

Marschallin Blair said:


> ---
> I always thought the most hammering "Mars Bringer of War" was the Levine/CSO-- whose brass just completely drowns out the organ; in the best possible way, of course.


I'll have to check out this recording, but I have yet to find one that is as good as Dutoit with the Monteral Symphony. It's the only recording I have where my stereo rumbles in Saturn when the Organ hits the low C. I've also gotta have a hefty rubato at the end of Mars with each quarter note phrase ending lasting seemingly forever!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

With so many of his works so little known, Holst can hardly be overrated.

Two beautiful, powerful works: _The Cloud Messenger_, for contralto, chorus and orchestra (fine performance under Hickox on Chandos, coupled with _The Hymn of Jesus_); and the chamber Opera _Savitri_ (with the always superb Janet Baker under Imogen Holst on Decca). Both works show Holst's fascination with India and Hinduism.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

BRHiler said:


> I'll have to check out this recording, but I have yet to find one that is as good as Dutoit with the Monteral Symphony. It's the only recording I have where my stereo rumbles in Saturn when the Organ hits the low C. I've also gotta have a hefty rubato at the end of Mars with each quarter note phrase ending lasting seemingly forever!


Uncanny you bring up the Dutoit Mars Bringer of War; because it was my battle standard before hearing the Levine. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. . . I know what you mean about the prominence of that organ on the Dutoit.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> With so many of his works so little known, Holst can hardly be overrated.
> 
> Two beautiful, powerful works: _The Cloud Messenger_, for contralto, chorus and orchestra (fine performance under Hickox on Chandos, coupled with _The Hymn of Jesus_); and the chamber Opera _Savitri_ (with the always superb Janet Baker under Imogen Holst on Decca). Both works show Holst's fascination with India and Hinduism.


--
I have all three; but only got the Baker_ Savitri_ in the last month-- which I absolutely love for its exoticism.


----------



## BRHiler (May 3, 2014)

Marschallin,

I found the Levine recording at a Barnes and Noble last weekend, and holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That Mars is freaking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Still like Dutoit's Saturn better. I'm divided on Jupiter though 

Thanks for the recommendation!!1


----------

